# Shuttles for the Long Trail



## Phreak (Apr 21, 2005)

Good evening,
A buddy and myself are hiking the Long Trail starting on June 6th. Does anyone know of any shuttles from the North Troy to Newport? Does the "Kingdom Express" still run from Newport to White River Junction? I have transportation from Williamstown, MA to the Southern End of the Long Trail but having trouble securing shuttles at the finish. Any help or ideas is GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 22, 2005)

If you haven't already, I suggest getting the Long Trail guide for tons of good info...

As for a shuttle - I don't know of any official ones out there, but there are folks who run B&Bs who will pick you up at the trail, give you a place to sleep that night if needed, and will drive you into Newport. 
There was a website I found a while ago that had information about people who would pick you up... I can't find the site, but I think I might have the name and # of one place that does shuttles for Long Trail hikers - it's at home so I'll check later and get back to you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2005)

The "Kingdom Express" is a local bus route between Newport, Lyndon, St. J and WRJ for folks who need to get to the VA/Dartmouth Hitchcock for care.  Mainly a weekday thing I believe...


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey, I couldn't find the website with the info but I do have the name of this family who I mentioned picks up hikers and gives them rides for a small price. I haven't talked to them in a few years, but I think they should still be doing that, doesn't hurt to call and ask. Good luck with the hike, keep us updated 

Rose Apple Acres Farm
North Troy, VT
(802)988-4300

-doug


----------



## Phreak (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the help! I'll give the number a call and hope they are still offering shuttles.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 26, 2005)

I just spoke with RCT and the "Kingdom Express" will not be in service until July 1st at the earliest. Anyone live up near Newport who'd be willing to shuttle me and a friend to White River Junction? Cost isn't an issue.. we just need a way to get there. There is a volunteer service who charges 40.5 cents per mile but requires a 3 day notice which is hard to schedule not knowing how long it will take us to complete the trail. I'll double this mileage rate if someone is willing to give us a lift. Or drop me an email at Brian@runs247.com and name your price. We can offer 24 - 36 hour notice if necessary and are open to anytime (day or night) for this shuttle.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2005)

Good idea to bow out of that offer....the Northern Section of the LT is quite remote and I really can't think of any stores/phones on any of the road intersections north of say Johnson or so.


----------



## roseappl (May 4, 2005)

*Long Trail Terminus North Troy, Vermont*

Rose Apple Acres Farm offers shuttle service from Trail End to Newport, Waterbury Train Station & Burlington Airport.  Overnight accomodations to hikers. Safe car parking...$1.00 per day.
Call to discuss your needs well in advance of the hike. 802-988-4300 

www.roseappleacres.com 
roseappl@sover.net

Serving hikers since l986


----------

